# VORACIOUS Appetite??



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

I am two weeks post surgery and started back at work two days ago.

Joplin, wherever you are...I'm feeling great! I'm lifting crates, scrubbing floors, and have even been handling our 11-pound eagle without issue. It's just so funny to me how the first week post-op I literally thought I wouldn't make it to see another day, and then starting after the 7th day, I felt perfectly fine. Thank gosh!

Anyway, my only question is about appetite post-surgery.. I can't stop eating! At first I just thought it was to make up for the weight that I lost initially in the days immediately after, but I just can't get enough, and I've definitely gained back everything I lost :-/

Is this a normal side effect of a thyroid surgery?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Initially, I ate like it was my job. It lasted for a couple of weeks. I am glad to hear you are feeling well!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

sonnyjane said:


> I am two weeks post surgery and started back at work two days ago.
> 
> Joplin, wherever you are...I'm feeling great! I'm lifting crates, scrubbing floors, and have even been handling our 11-pound eagle without issue. It's just so funny to me how the first week post-op I literally thought I wouldn't make it to see another day, and then starting after the 7th day, I felt perfectly fine. Thank gosh!
> 
> ...


YAY!!! That's fantastic. 

My body was so out of whack for a while after surgery. Some days my stomach would be a bottom-less pit and other days I had no appetite. So who knows!


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes, I had a voracious appetite but not sure if I can blame hormones or just plain comfort eating. I'm trying to rein it in now. It took a couple days to get used to eating less. But it is getting easier. In general. I'm pretty hungry today though. Argh. I've lost 5 lbs from my all time high a few weeks ago. I think there's no magic prescription here. Just hard work and calorie counting and discipline. Not an easy task. Good luck.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

After all of this talk of weight, I finally got on the scale today....I am down 10 pounds but I have a long way to go. I had surgery at the end of July. I had gained a lot of weight before that. Oh well, it is nice to have a project


----------



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

Ha thanks guys!

I just put the Christmas tree up by myself (no choice) and it worked up such an appetite that I ordered enough food from Domino's to feed a family of 6! I know I can't eat this way for ever but Snood hit it on the head - I think some of it might be comfort eating. With my surgery and my husband leaving for Afghanistan within a week of each other, I feel like I'm allowed to eat a whole pizza and ice cream! :tongue0015:


----------

